# Infamous $20 HPS



## st00ner (Oct 30, 2008)

Anyone have the link for it, the only one I could find was broken.

Also, what would be my cheapest option as far as a ballast goes?

I am looking to purchase two.


----------



## city (Oct 30, 2008)

http://www.e-conolight.com/Product/EProductDetail.asp?ProductFamilyID=7&FGNumber=E-MT6H151G

This is the one. i just ordered the other day they should be here in about a week


----------



## st00ner (Oct 30, 2008)

city said:
			
		

> http://www.e-conolight.com/Product/EProductDetail.asp?ProductFamilyID=7&FGNumber=E-MT6H151G
> 
> This is the one. i just ordered the other day they should be here in about a week



Do I need anything else for it to work besides just the light? I mean does it come with a ballast?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 30, 2008)

st00ner said:
			
		

> Do I need anything else for it to work besides just the light? I mean does it come with a ballast?



That is the whole thing.  The only thing you will need is a cord and maybe some kind of reflector.


----------



## Rogue (Oct 30, 2008)

Just an FYI they sell a 15 " reflector made to fit it for $18.90.

So you could get it complete with reflector for $38.90

Just found a 6' cord for it as well complete with hook to hang it for $7.90. Link Fixed


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 30, 2008)

are you asking for the link for 3 marine glasses along with 70 watt hps bulbs in one hood?   I have looked around here for it.. look like someone deleted it? 
personally I ll go for 4 flood lights attached with CFM on every corners on my bubbleponic  not sure yet...

but if that is what you talking about.. it don't need ballast !!! and can be found in lowes/home depot?


----------



## HydroManiac (Oct 30, 2008)

I know this guy haha


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 30, 2008)

Rogue said:
			
		

> Just an FYI they sell a 15 " reflector made to fit it for $18.90.
> 
> So you could get it complete with reflector for $38.90
> 
> Just found a 6' cord for it as well complete with hook to hang it for $7.90.



*The chord says only for the CFL's man 

just sayin...


P.s. What the hell is the guy that posted before me on LOL! *


----------



## Alistair (Oct 31, 2008)

I was at Lowe's the other day and I saw 400 watt metal halides for $20.00.  For that you would an external ballast, though.  I saw HPS lamps too, but I didn't see what the wattage was.  They were small lamps, so I'm thinking that they were 70-150 watts.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 3, 2008)

whent to that web site, did not find no 20 dollor hps. cheapest thing i found was one of them u need to hard wire.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 3, 2008)

Wiseguy_Chef said:
			
		

> whent to that web site, did not find no 20 dollor hps. cheapest thing i found was one of them u need to hard wire.



Did you go here?

http://www.e-conolight.com/Product/EProductDetail.asp?ProductFamilyID=7&FGNumber=E-MT6H151G

All of these lights need to be wired, but not necessarily hard wired, you can put a cord with a plug on it instead of hard wiring it in.


----------



## Alistair (Nov 3, 2008)

I went back to Lowe's the other day to buy some paint and I took another look at the lights that they have and not only do they have 400 watt MH lamps for $20.00, they also have 400 watt HPS lamps for the same price.  They have quite a variety of HID's at different wattages.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 3, 2008)

really all i ever seen there are the bulbs, never seen a ballist. oh well i am buying me a 250 watt hps, for just over a 100 bucks, an the bulb will be free...........


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 3, 2008)

Alistair Young said:
			
		

> I went back to Lowe's the other day to buy some paint and I took another look at the lights that they have and not only do they have 400 watt MH lamps for $20.00, they also have 400 watt HPS lamps for the same price.  They have quite a variety of HID's at different wattages.



You're just talking about the bulbs for $20, right?


----------



## slowmo77 (Nov 3, 2008)

when you click the link go to the vapor light section, then its the last light on the right, second choice down says 150watt hps. all you have to do is find a lamp cord and wire it up, plug it in a hang your light.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 4, 2008)

ok so with that thing, f it i am going to order the 300 watt hps right now, all i gotta do, its get a wire from say homedepo, do i need a 3 wire with a 3 prong? an that third prong is the green wire right? or ground. so i put that one to extra prong right on the plug. an then on the other end i "ground it on a mettle screw right?


----------



## slowmo77 (Nov 4, 2008)

all you need is a two prong plug, the light has 3 wires black,white, copper. black goes to black white to white and i removed the copper from my light its not really needed. its just a ground fault wire the light will work safely without it. hope this helps


----------



## city (Nov 4, 2008)

well now i have a ?. I am no sparky for sure. so i got my lights yesterday and took one apart. it has the ballast inside. now i want to do what Hemp did making a cool tube. so how should i wire the light socket to the ballast making it remote and wiring the ballast to a cord.
Please be specific. what kind of wire do i need and what kind of cord, how should i set the ballast. this stuff would be helpfull i dont want to burn the house down.
thanks all. pics would help too.


----------



## slowmo77 (Nov 4, 2008)

if you look under the rubber around the socket you'll find two screws to seperate the ballast from the socket. then i used an old drop cord to wire the socket back to the ballast usin wire yellow wire nuts and electrical tape for safety. 

as for a power cord i used the remaining peice of power cord with the plug on the end and wired it to power the ballasts. if you need me to i can take pics of how i did it and post them..

as for a cool tube you'd have to ask THG but i will say the lights run very cool with just the glass globe they come with. i can place them within 5 or 6 inches from the plants no problem. hope this helps good luck


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 4, 2008)

yes yes that would be very very help full bro.


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Nov 4, 2008)

Wiseguy_Chef said:
			
		

> whent to that web site, did not find no 20 dollor hps. cheapest thing i found was one of them u need to hard wire.


 
I think it is something to do with the way their website redirects links.  The first time you click it, it goes to the main page.  If you click the link immediately again, it will take you to the specific $20 lamp.

Try again, when the web page comes up, come back here and click the link a second time.


----------



## slowmo77 (Nov 4, 2008)

ok heres a few pics i hope you can see what i've done.. the one i have apart in the pics has a cord from an old lamp and it works fine.

1- two ballasts seperated from the sockets
2- where i added longer wires to the ballast
3- where i added a power cord
4- whats left after you remove the ballast casing
5- just a pic of how i mounted the lights

im not a photographer so the pics aren't good but i hope they help.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 4, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> ok heres a few pics i hope you can see what i've done.. the one i have apart in the pics has a cord from an old lamp and it works fine.
> 
> 1- two ballasts seperated from the sockets
> 2- where i added longer wires to the ballast
> ...



Thanks Slowmo.  Great post--a picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 5, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> ok heres a few pics i hope you can see what i've done.. the one i have apart in the pics has a cord from an old lamp and it works fine.
> 
> 1- two ballasts seperated from the sockets
> 2- where i added longer wires to the ballast
> ...



that is what I am looking for.. thank you hemp godess and slowmo77

yep this one I'm look for!!  this one is perfect.... than having a 1000w hps..


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 5, 2008)

*I saw a vapor fixture that you can buy a reflector individually for. Might be a little easier than tampering with electronics if it's not your thing.

But, if you can handle it slowmo did give a nice pic tut. Thanks slowmo!*


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 5, 2008)

vapor fixture?  where ? in light forum or DIY main forum?


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 5, 2008)

On the website on the 1st page papa. Go tothe very first link and scroll down to vapor fixyures. :aok:


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 5, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> On the website on the 1st page papa. Go tothe very first link and scroll down to vapor fixyures. :aok:



front page? 

dont seeit?  gimme link please  I have hard time find it..


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 5, 2008)

*Sorry buddy I forgot I was dealing with POTHEADS :rofl:

Here ya go buddy, a direct link :aok:

http://www.e-conolight.com/Product/EProductDetail.asp?ProductFamilyID=7&FGNumber=E-MT5H151G*


----------



## mastersativa (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey Dom, Thats the 25 dollar one, lol. That one has more conduit entry points. Still very cheap none the less. And thank you guys for bringing light onto us all, i am gonna try and get me 4 of them babies. And i have already figured out the reflector, those clamp on "painter" lights at wally world, or depot or almost anywhere else, just like the ones in my grow journal pics. Just make the hole bigger and voila! Nice!!!


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 6, 2008)

yup i am geting 3 for now..........lol............can't wate to flower, u can't beatem at 20 bucks a peice, at that i found them in town, so i don't order off the web...........


----------



## mastersativa (Nov 6, 2008)

Ohhh nice!! Wish I could find em in town,i hate web ordering. Did you find them at a "Big Brand" store,like lowes or depot?


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 7, 2008)

na bro, they are electrical distributor shop. got a buddy that works there. was going to get a 250watt for over 125 but just got 3 of the vapor fixtors. for 22 each. so i am happy.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 13, 2008)

I received my 2 lights today. After opening and examining them they are made well and bigger than I imagined. Now for the bad news. I have discovered why they are so cheap. What they are using for a ballast is basically an auto-former. I know most people won't know what that is but basically it is a very cheap and inefficient way to make a ballast. These 150 watt lights will take 384 watts of power each to run. 61% OF THE POWER THEY USE IS LOST IN THE BALLAST. I found this out by reading the power tag on the fixture 120V at 3.2A (V x A = Watts). There is also an information sheet on their website that lists the power factors for their ballasts (bottom left corner of their web site) list as Ballast line data sheet. 4 of them will use more power than a 1000 watt HPS running on a digital ballast and put out less light than a 600 watt HPS.


----------



## whiterussian (Nov 14, 2008)

Rogue said:
			
		

> I received my 2 lights today. After opening and examining them they are made well and bigger than I imagined. Now for the bad news. I have discovered why they are so cheap. What they are using for a ballast is basically an auto-former. I know most people won't know what that is but basically it is a very cheap and inefficient way to make a ballast. These 150 watt lights will take 384 watts of power each to run. 61% OF THE POWER THEY USE IS LOST IN THE BALLAST. I found this out by reading the power tag on the fixture 120V at 3.2A (V x A = Watts). There is also an information sheet on their website that lists the power factors for their ballasts (bottom left corner of their web site) list as Ballast line data sheet. 4 of them will use more power than a 1000 watt HPS running on a digital ballast and put out less light than a 600 watt HPS.


 
you get what you pay for pretty much :fid:


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Nov 14, 2008)

Rogue said:
			
		

> I received my 2 lights today. After opening and examining them they are made well and bigger than I imagined. Now for the bad news. I have discovered why they are so cheap. What they are using for a ballast is basically an auto-former. I know most people won't know what that is but basically it is a very cheap and inefficient way to make a ballast. These 150 watt lights will take 384 watts of power each to run. 61% OF THE POWER THEY USE IS LOST IN THE BALLAST. I found this out by reading the power tag on the fixture 120V at 3.2A (V x A = Watts). There is also an information sheet on their website that lists the power factors for their ballasts (bottom left corner of their web site) list as Ballast line data sheet. 4 of them will use more power than a 1000 watt HPS running on a digital ballast and put out less light than a 600 watt HPS.


 
There is always a catch, isn't there?


----------



## city (Nov 14, 2008)

Rogue said:
			
		

> I received my 2 lights today. After opening and examining them they are made well and bigger than I imagined. Now for the bad news. I have discovered why they are so cheap. What they are using for a ballast is basically an auto-former. I know most people won't know what that is but basically it is a very cheap and inefficient way to make a ballast. These 150 watt lights will take 384 watts of power each to run. 61% OF THE POWER THEY USE IS LOST IN THE BALLAST. I found this out by reading the power tag on the fixture 120V at 3.2A (V x A = Watts). There is also an information sheet on their website that lists the power factors for their ballasts (bottom left corner of their web site) list as Ballast line data sheet. 4 of them will use more power than a 1000 watt HPS running on a digital ballast and put out less light than a 600 watt HPS.


 So any idea where to get a better ballast that will run both of these?


----------



## Rogue (Nov 15, 2008)

Their are plenty of places to get ballasts the problem is a good one is going to cost you more than 4 times the price of the light.


----------

